# 1957 schwinn black phantom



## tomsjack (Jul 4, 2022)

1957 schwinn black phantom On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/165553846972?


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 4, 2022)

1957 schwinn black phantom



 3 watched in last 24 hours​
Condition: UsedUsed

Price: US $1,650.00

5 watchers

Pickup: Free local pickup from Huntington Beach, California, United States.
Returns: Seller does not accept returns 













Seller information​lime64-2008 (257)
100% Positive feedback


Not mine; HB though...
follow link above.🙂


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2022)

With that BIN price, the seller should have had a Make Offer in his listing.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 4, 2022)

Opps Yup but nope, the springer fork is NOT a 57.

Yet that's a nice butt looking 41 Chevy Deluxe hiding back there. .


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Opps Yup but nope, the springer fork is NOT a 57.
> 
> Yet that's a nice butt looking 41 Chevy Deluxe hiding back there. .




Nope but Yup. When a customer or Dealer ordered a 1955-1959 Phantom there was an option for the rear carrier light/four hole and a locking springer fork. These were Standard items on previous years, but Schwinn made them optional at extra cost in 1955. Sooooo, that fork is totally correct for a 1957 because they only made the locking springer with the pivot bolt behind the fork legs.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 4, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Nope but Yup. When a customer or Dealer ordered a 1955-1959 Phantom there was an option for the rear carrier light/four hole and a locking springer fork. These were Standard items on previous years, but Schwinn made them optional at extra cost in 1955. Sooooo, that fork is totally correct for a 1957 because they only made the locking springer with the pivot bolt behind the fork legs.



Yeah right. options are always possible yet it's not simply a fork exchange it's also front fender change too. Otherwise, by 57 and the catalogs, that old fork and old front fender is Not a 57 and obsolete!

Additionally for all U or anybody knows, the original fender was trash and b/c they are so hard to replace, owner stuck in the easy-to-get fender and fork from older bike. Both, old style fender and springer fork plus, the repop are way, way! easier to get than an original 55-59


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> Yeah right. options are always possible yet it's not simply a fork exchange it's also front fender change too. Otherwise, by 57 and the catalogs, that old fork and old front fender is Not a 57 and obsolete!
> 
> Additionally for all U or anybody knows, the original fender was trash and b/c they are so hard to replace, owner stuck in the easy-to-get fender and fork from older bike. Both, old style fender and springer fork plus, the repop are way, way! easier to get than an original 55-59





Whatchu talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## ricobike (Jul 4, 2022)

If those are repop fenders, I need to contact that guy to age some for me.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 4, 2022)

ricobike said:


> If those are repop fenders, I need to contact that guy to age some for me.



LOL! Who said they are repop, not me. They do not appear to be for the tone in the chrome, rather; they look like pre-1955 which Schwinn calls in parts books: 'Old Style' there's a lot more old style fenders and forks around.

An original 1955 through 1959 springer and  fork and front fender, parts book calls em 'New Style' They are tough to find. And, by 1957 the head post tube would not require the little nub attached inside it for locking fork too. "Obsolete".


----------



## ricobike (Jul 4, 2022)

Jeff54 said:


> LOL! Who said they are repop, not me. They do not appear to be for the tone in the chrome, rather; they look like pre-1955 which Schwinn calls in parts books: 'Old Style'
> 
> An original 1955 through 1959 springer and  fork, parts book calls em 'New Style' And, by 1957 the head post tube would not require the little nub attached inside it for locking fork too. "Obsolete".



OK, but your sentences do appear to somewhat contradict themselves.  First you say they could've taken an old fender/fork combo, then you say that the repops are easier to find.  I understand why GTS is confused .


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2022)

If that Phantom was ordered from the factory with the optional locking springer, I'm sure they could figure this all out. 

I'm not confused @ricobike , I'm in disbelief. I do have to think hard and out of the box to figure out what a head post tube is though.


----------



## ricobike (Jul 4, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> If that Phantom was ordered from the factory with the optional locking springer, I'm sure they could figure this all out.
> 
> I'm not confused @ricobike , I'm in disbelief. I do have to think hard and out of the box to figure out what a head post tube is though.



Does take some thought, but I'm sure you got it .


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 4, 2022)

ricobike said:


> OK, but your sentences do appear to somewhat contradict themselves.  First you say they could've taken an old fender/fork combo, then you say that the repops are easier to find.  I understand why GTS is confused .



GT is confused because, every time he discovers something he's never thought about previously or never owned, he turns all S-ass then attacks peeps for long time B/C he slow.  Let's that "I'm the wiz and nobody beats me" go the his head. It ain't the first time I find him ignorant, and he goes all S-ass on me or others 

I own a 'New Style' 55, look top left, what's it missing? LOL


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2022)

*1957 Red Phantom*










						1957 Phantom | Sell - Trade: Complete Bicycles
					

Original paint Located in Portland, Oregon $2000 plus shipping




					thecabe.com


----------

